# thumbs down to hodgman and sportsmans for waders!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bought some hodgman waders at sportsmans last season,, well this season the boot part above the toe split wide open,, and this was about 2 weeks ago and I had to sit with an inch and a half of water in my boot on a 25 degree day!!! I think a patch job in the boot part wouldn't hold and I don't want it to break apart again cause it was pure agony out in the marsh with my foot being numb!!! hodgman told me to take a hike,, they were bought out by coleman by the way and that has become a joke!! sportsmans was ridiculous about it as well..I guess cabelas has my business for waders and everything else now,, I asked them what they would do for me if it happened with their waders,, they told me they would replace them no questions about it!! I learned my lesson.. I loved hodgman forever but not anymore.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will only buy some stuff from Sportsman any more. I all was buy my shells,waders and so on from Cabala's .Sorry to hear that Hodgman told you go take a hike.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Cabelas will warranty their waders for how long? I purchased a pair this season and they have been great. I was just curious to what their warranty is.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is from Cabela's web-site....

http://cabelas.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/cab ... _topview=1

I've had good luck with them, the battery's I buy really don't seem that good but they do take care of me when I have problems. Only one pair of boots I bought from them had to be returned, and the waders I own have been problem free.

I've had no luck with Sportsman when trying to return items.... :|


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

I feel your pain same thing happened to me last year on a 0 degree day!!
Now I buy all my gear at cabelas including waders there footwear with
there name on it is guaranteed for life!!!!!!
Good waders are expensive so why not buy them where they back them up!!
GOOSEGUTS


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> bought some hodgman waders at sportsmans last season,, well this season the boot part above the toe split wide open,, and this was about 2 weeks ago and I had to sit with an inch and a half of water in my boot on a 25 degree day!!! I think a patch job in the boot part wouldn't hold and I don't want it to break apart again cause it was pure agony out in the marsh with my foot being numb!!! hodgman told me to take a hike,, they were bought out by coleman by the way and that has become a joke!! sportsmans was ridiculous about it as well..I guess cabelas has my business for waders and everything else now,, I asked them what they would do for me if it happened with their waders,, they told me they would replace them no questions about it!! I learned my lesson.. I loved hodgman forever but not anymore.


 I feel your pain, My hodgmans lost the whole sole on the right boot just came right off on the heel? No luck either with Sportmans. Spent the money on the cabela's 1200 gram thinsulate 5M wader and like them allot other than there straps suck? but never will I buy another pair of hodgmans there not the same company they use to be.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have got a pair of the Hodgeman heavy waders, they have been good to me so far. Sounds like luckily I have never needed to deal with the company. I agree on Cabelas customer service. best you can find and that is exactly why i keep going back there, especially for the larger more expensive purchases because they stand behind their products, and the products they sell.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I had a pair of hodgmans before i got the waders i have now, and they did the same thing. I was down hunting walking along and next thing i know, my right foot from the top of my big toe down across to the outside of my foot almost to my heel all the way across was cut wide open. I have no idea what caused it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hodgman waders are great.....it's the boots that suck. I have been through 3 pairs in 3 years (all warranty returns) the boots all split or rot. Infact, the pair I have now have some kind of coating starting to peel off the rubber itself, don't know what it is. No more Hodgman for me.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

amen to cabelas!! i have been buying all my expensive hunting equipment from them for yrs now. had a bad run in with sw. its just not worth it. no one should spend that kind of money and hope they just didnt get the lemon!!!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Hodgman waders are like Yugo vehicles, they come defective straight from the factory.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a pair of Cabelas waders and I LOVE them! I had an older pair and the boot seperated from the neoprene and I just called up thier customer service and they sent me a brand new pair with a new (better) camo pattern and they just asked me to send the old ones back in the new box they had it shipped in and have it say "return to sender" and everything worked out wonderfully. That way, I didnt have to pay for shipping, nor go without waders in the middle of my duck season. it was great! so a BIG +1 for Cabelas and thier waders IMO...


Gee


Ps- I did have an old pair of Hodgman waders when I first started duck hunting, and they did suck pretty bad. I have never been so cold in my entire life!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a pair of Hodgman waders that are going on season #4, still holding up like a champ! They came from Sportsman's too! :shock:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how much did sportsman pay you to say that??  my old hodgmans were great but after a season of the new ones and the customer service at hodgman and sportsmans, I am done!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just an FYI; I just got back from Cabela's to return old boots and buy new ones. The new return policy, as of September, limits all returns to 90 days now, except for optics, electronics (shorter time I think??/) and Cabelas "clothes and footwear." The Cabela's clothes/footwear are still lifetime. I assume that waders would be considered footwear, if so, be sure and get Cabela's brand! That is the reason I am now wearing a Cabela's brand boot as I type. 
For the official policy-http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/community/customerservice/returns.jsp?csPage=returnpolicy&cm_re=customerservice*left*returnpolicy


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> how much did sportsman pay you to say that??  my old hodgmans were great but after a season of the new ones and the customer service at hodgman and sportsmans, I am done!!!


didn't pay me anything!


----------



## cousin eddie (Apr 30, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> I have a pair of Hodgman waders that are going on season #4, still holding up like a champ! They came from Sportsman's too! :shock:





Mojo1 said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > how much did sportsman pay you to say that??  my old hodgmans were great but after a season of the new ones and the customer service at hodgman and sportsmans, I am done!!!
> ...


Did some quick math you've made 1323 posts in 820 days and another 386 on the other duck site. 1709 total duck hunting web site posts. 2.08 posts per day, if you hunted more and spent less time behind your computer screen, you might wear a pair of waders out! 4 years, come on!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

cousin eddie said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pair of Hodgman waders that are going on season #4, still holding up like a champ! They came from Sportsman's too! :shock:
> ...


:roll: Okay Cuz since you don't know me, I'll set you straight, I own 3 pairs of waders and usually tear up at least one pair every season. I average, yes that is Average 60+ days a field per season, not to mention bow fishing trips. Until you prove otherwise, your are just plum full of S**T.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> :roll: Okay Cuz since you don't know me, I'll set you straight, I own 3 pairs of waders and usually tear up at least one pair every season. I average, yes that is Average 60+ days a field per season, not to mention bow fishing trips. Until you prove otherwise, your are just plum full of S**T.


 :lol: :lol: I have seen the mojo working in the swamp, he hits it pretty hard, to call him out as a cyber hunter is pretty funny! Of course, he is from the south; they do seem to exaggerate greatly! -O|o-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Okay Cuz since you don't know me, I'll set you straight, I own 3 pairs of waders and usually tear up at least one pair every season. I average, yes that is Average 60+ days a field per season, not to mention bow fishing trips. Until you prove otherwise, your are just plum full of S**T.
> ...


Huge,

While I might misrepresent where I'm killing them at :shock: , or fib about how few I'm seeing :wink:, I never exaggerate how many we kill. 

Hell if you follow Cuz's theory you must have your computer glued to your fingers! :lol:

I just got one question for Cuz, what was he doing on the computer this morning, shouldn't he have been hunting????? 

And before something runs thier mouth about something they know nothing about, I was posting on the forum around 0830 this morning.............from my I-phone while setting in the blind. :wink: Hell I bet old Cuz was at home internet scouting!


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Cabela's 1200 gram thinsulate chest waders are the ticket. I keep toying with the idea of buying another pair of the 1600 gram models just for later season although with 2 pair of socks my toes have rarely become anything less than cool in my 1200s even in temps near zero. As for customer service, SW has never been good. In fact IMHO, they used to be much worse. I think Cabela's moving into the neighborhood has at least forced them to be more friendly to their customers (most of the time), but they've still got a very shortsighted mentality about taking care of a customer (they'll offend a customer over a few dollars rather than give up the few dollars to keep a customer happy and coming back for life). I won't begin to bore you with my customer service stories at SW, but after repeated abuse over the years I go out of my way to spend my dollars elsewhere.

As for Hodgman, I had some stocking foot waders that I used for years both fly fishing and duck hunting. They lasted for quite a while. Their quality must have gone down hill in recent years.


----------



## cousin eddie (Apr 30, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


Oh lord, what to say. First some of us have to work on occasion. Second, I used to hunt with a techno boy d. bag that talked on the phone, sent texts and generally annoyed the heck out of everyone in the blind by not paying attention and scaring the piss out of every bird within miles with is constantly his phone ringing and vibrating and texting. Drove us all nuts, now he stays home wondering why nobody calls to take him hunting. Posting on an internet duck site while hunting, dude that might be the most pathetic thing I ever read, ever!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

cousin eddie said:


> Posting on an internet duck site while hunting, dude that might be the most pathetic thing I ever read, ever!


:roll: 
That's funny since the most pathetic thing most of us have ever read was YOUR POSTS, you are still full of SH*T! :lol:


----------

